# Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre (tad pic heavy)



## Infraredd (Nov 8, 2013)

Another derelict Limousin Chateau. 
History and old photos here
http://www.abandoned-france.org/history-chateau-de-villedieu-sur-indre.html
Interesting place - it's on the main road that runs through Villedieu sur Indre. You pull in at the petrol station and there it is. It has changed hands many times in it's existence and was stripped out and then abandoned in the 1950's, the grounds now constitute the local golf course.
Now when I rolled up and parked there were 2 teenage girls, maybe 15 or 16 acting up on the grass area by the lake. They were making as much noise as they could as if to attract attention to themselves. They clocked me as I did them 'cause neither of us looked like we belonged there. Then some bloke appears like a shark patrolling it's territory. I recced the way to the chateau and came across him in the trees on the way back to the car, all the while these girls were letting the whole town know they were there. So I don't know if I'm being paranoid but maybe this place has a reputation like parts of Hampstead Heath?
Anyway got my stuff and went exploring and this is what I found.
It comes in 2 parts - the chateau and the farm/ estate buildings nearby
Full set here http://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157637446500294/
Chateau




01 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




02 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




03 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




04 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Round the fence and into the weeds, by now it's raining.




06 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Inside




08 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Only bit of flooring to survive




09 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Under both towers are RSJ'd, vaulted cellars I suppose.




10 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




12 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




14 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




16 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

The main stair well




17 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Judging by the graffiti which is from before widespread use of aerosol tagging I think this staircase died a long time ago




19 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




21 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Pissing down by now




22 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




25 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




27 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

And rats this is the only access to the tower upper rooms




29 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

security bars




31 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Front entrance of chateau that faces the golf course




33 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

With the rain having stopped I went of to explore the other part. Back across the wier




34 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Gate fortification?




35 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Well




36 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Inside tower




37 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Inside gatehouse




39 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Une chambre pour la nuit 




40 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Barn




41 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Estate admin block (I can still hear those effing teenagers)

First kitchen




43 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Lodge style fireplace




44 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Lambris (pine cladding)




45 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Second kitchen




46 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




47 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Outside again




48 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Stables




50 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




51 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

Machinery




52 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr




42 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

It was getting dark by then so I decided to call it a day and snuck back to the car. Teenagers still screaming and shouting.
Thanks for looking


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 8, 2013)

*Got some CRACKIN shots there mate!! Ok its totally f**ked but still looks ace and DEFO still worth a mooch!! *


----------



## krela (Nov 9, 2013)

Fab as always!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2013)

Great report & superb shots.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 9, 2013)

Another belter,thanks


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 9, 2013)

Fantastic pics and a great place!
Thanks..


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2013)

Fantastic pics as usual! Love that first spiral stair, would love to have seen it 'back in the day'!


----------

